
Facebook AI, AWS partner to release new PyTorch libraries - blopeur
https://ai.facebook.com/blog/facebook-ai-aws-partner-to-release-new-pytorch-libraries-/
======
chenzhekl
Does that mean AWS finally give up on MXNet and turn to embrace PyTorch?

~~~
ChefboyOG
TorchServe seems to share code with MXNET. I think this is more AWS/Facebook
responding to Google's power in ML with TensorFlow/GCP. AWS doesn't have a
framework, and Facebook doesn't have a cloud. This gives PyTorch better
feature parity with TensorFlow (TorchServe == TF Serving) and gives AWS a
point of differentiation from GCP.

~~~
solidasparagus
> AWS doesn't have a framework

They do - it's MXNet. It's just that no one really cares about it.

~~~
ChefboyOG
Yeah, but as you say, MXNet doesn't have the market of PyTorch or TF, and
while AWS has deep ties within MXNet, they don't outright control it to the
same extent that Google owns TF or Facebook has PyTorch.

~~~
solidasparagus
It's an Apache project sure, but AWS employs the vast majority of
contributors. I'd say in practice it controls MXNet like G/FB control TF/PT.
Although MXNet is a much more community friendly project than TF.

------
psychomugs
Odd, the article itself has the date set as "April 20, 2019," but appears as
"April 21, 2020" on the "Blogs" page.

------
sheepstrat
How is this different than Cortex?
[https://github.com/cortexlabs/cortex](https://github.com/cortexlabs/cortex)

